# what is the weight of your FCG



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello all, 

Can anyone tell the weight of their FCG just the ghost not the rig. I have made a rig using a wiper motor and a pulley arrangement (about 8 RPM @ 5V). How to coming with lots of pics. I was testing the rig last night using fishing weights. The arms have 6 ounces each and the head pulley has 12 ounces. at 13 ounces the small pulley the 4" clothes line pulley starts to slip. I have an Idea tonight to increase traction on the pulley but I was wondering how much do the Ghost themselves weigh. 

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Joe,
I'd guess my FCG weighs in at ~1 lb. but I don't have any idea about the weight distribution. I'm not sure what you mean about a pulley slipping. It kinda sounds like you're describing an issue with an Axworthy rig.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My ghost weighs about 300 lbs...but I have 3 cars hooked to it that go forward and reverse alternately for the effect.

Seriously, I doubt mine weighs a pound.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

maybe a pound...
I actually found pulleys fouled up the action on my FCG.
I use hi test fishing line through eyebolts. slides just fine 2 years running.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have increased the traction on the main white pulley I have almost doubled the weight that it can lift now. The head line can now lift almost 2 pounds now more than enough for the weight of the ghost that you guys are saying. I have included some pictures so that you can see what I am talking about. I will have a full writeup on my website which is almost done as well. in the mean time here is a look. I have more picture that are still in the camera of the completed rig and testing. I will upload them tonight.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Interesting. Looks like you replaced the crank with a pully? Not sure I understand how this is supposed to work. Does the pully oscillate? I would think not..looks like an Axeworthy/FCG hybrid of some sort.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Interesting. Looks like you replaced the crank with a pully? Not sure I understand how this is supposed to work. Does the pully oscillate? I would think not..looks like an Axeworthy/FCG hybrid of some sort.


Doc, If I understand this correctly from the pix, he has added the second pulley (the red one) as a speed reduction device. It looks like there is a shaft running below the red pulley that the crank mounts to. ( is this correct hpropman?)

so your original question / problem was that the drive belt was slipping on the pulley system. Clever set-up! I did the 5v wiper motor setup last year and my ghost was moving waaay to fast. I like this!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh yes, I see now. I didn't see a crank, and also no eyebolt for the head motion. But that does make sense if he adds a crank.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes that is correct I will post some pictures of the completed unit when I get home. the large red pulley reduced the rpm to about 7.5 and the crank attaches to the threaded rod that runs through the red pulley. the threaded rod was cut to the proper length and the crank which I made out of plywood is attached to the rod between two nuts . The reason I built it like this was one I had some wiper motors and it seems to cost a lot less. the 2 - 1.5" wooden rails are deck fence balusters (.79 cents each),the red pulley came from ebay (6 dollars), and the motor mount is a 4 x4 post bracket (3.79). I only purchased 4 feet of aluminum L bracket at about $13 if I remember correctly. I had some of the parts on hand already.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

OK as promised here are some more pictures of the 99% completed crank assembly. I just need to add a longer eye hook in the back for the head. but it is working fine at the moment. these should be enough to hold everyone until I get the full step by step done. Please let me know if you have any questions. Now I have to make the ghost.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I was limited to only 5 pics in a post so here are the rest.


----------

